# HPV and eye drops



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

My sister is expecting at the end of the year and I was helping her do a little research about the eye ointment after birth. I know that it is generally for ghon and clamidia but I was wondering if it was for anything else, like HPV? Does anyone know?


----------



## ferra (Mar 2, 2006)

No, it is antibacterial ointment (HPV is a virus).


----------



## kate3 (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

No, it is antibacterial ointment (HPV is a virus).
Couldn't have said it better. It offers no protection against things such as HPV and herpes.


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

thanks, that's exactly what I needed to know!


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

additionally it is given to prevent gonorrhea related blindness- the baby would still need additional antibiotics to fight the systemic disease
if the baby is exposed to chlamydia - the ointment won't prevent blindness from that the baby would need to fight it systemically in order to prevent blindness-
as for HPV eye ointment won't prevent it's transmission - and eyes are NOT the biggest at risk area- the throat is the site it could occur


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mwherbs* 
additionally it is given to prevent gonorrhea related blindness- the baby would still need additional antibiotics to fight the systemic disease
if the baby is exposed to chlamydia - the ointment won't prevent blindness from that the baby would need to fight it systemically in order to prevent blindness-
as for HPV eye ointment won't prevent it's transmission - and eyes are the biggest at risk area- the throat is the site it could occur

So, if I'm reading this correctly, the ONLY thing the ointment does is prevent blindness from gonorrhea?


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

yes---this fairly recent Canadian review talks about it a bit- there was one study that said yes prevention then 4 follow up studies did not support the first study's conclusion couldn't repeat the results. -- the danger of chlamydia eye infection is more to do with pneumonia that can result from drainage thru the tear ducts>down

so the evidence is clear about prevention of blindness related to gonorrhea--

http://www.cps.ca/English/statements/ID/ID02-03.htm


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

OP, I hope you don't mind me asking another question to ask about the eye ointment.

When you go see the OB they give you the panel test which tests for STDs. If you are clean from all STDs why do they still use the ointment? Am I missing something?


----------



## April422 (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo F.* 
OP, I hope you don't mind me asking another question to ask about the eye ointment.

When you go see the OB they give you the panel test which tests for STDs. If you are clean from all STDs why do they still use the ointment? Am I missing something?

Because they don't trust you and your partner to remain monogamous from the time of early prenatal testing until birth.

I've even heard providers tell women in front of their spouses that you can never be sure that anyone but yourself has remained faithful.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *April422* 
Because they don't trust you and your partner to remain monogamous from the time of early prenatal testing until birth.

I've even heard providers tell women in front of their spouses that you can never be sure that anyone but yourself has remained faithful.










That's ridiculous. I hate the hospital system







:


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

but it is also true- the Kinsey reports give us a little info and from my experience (and we have a very selective group) there are dads and moms who have told me privately that they want the ointment used "just in case" and others who just flat out say things---- we even had a client once who had a primary case of herpes at 40 weeks...stuff happens - now I am going to believe people and it is their choice, so we rarely use ointment
things to watch for- eye infection and symptoms in the first 3-5 days get treatment ASAP very possibly gonorrhea and the eyes can be scarred fast-- systemic treatment is also needed
symptoms of eye infection at about 2 weeks or so probably chlamydia (with or without plugged ducts)might not be but should be cultured sure use breastmilk but rule out the critter mostly to prevent pneumonia -


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *April422* 
Because they don't trust you and your partner to remain monogamous from the time of early prenatal testing until birth.

I've even heard providers tell women in front of their spouses that you can never be sure that anyone but yourself has remained faithful.

I too am deeply offended by this paternalistic crap. If I choose to trust my partner, whoTF is the doctor to routinely treat me and my nb for STDs.


----------



## azjen43 (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robinna* 
I too am deeply offended by this paternalistic crap. If I choose to trust my partner, whoTF is the doctor to routinely treat me and my nb for STDs.


Well from a public health standpoint (and that's my day job







) it makes sense. When serving the general public, as most hospitals do, you have to take into account the statistical probablilty of STIs in the general population that you are serving. As most of us have heard, it's being reported that one in four US teens may have an STI....(I have a bit of a problem with that statistic, but that's another post altogether) In any event, hospitals are operating on the assumption that there is a good possibility that a significant number of women may be infected and not even know it.

The good news is, that you have every right to decline the eye ointment and not justify or discuss your reasons at all.


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azjen43* 
Well from a public health standpoint (and that's my day job







) it makes sense. When serving the general public, as most hospitals do, you have to take into account the statistical probablilty of STIs in the general population that you are serving. As most of us have heard, it's being reported that one if four US teens may have an STI....(I have a bit of a problem with that statistic, but that's another post altogether) In any event, hospitals are operating on the assumption that there is a good possibility that a significant number of women may be infected and not even know it.

The good news is, that you have every right to decline the eye ointment and not justify or discuss your reasons at all.

True, plus many of the tests (including chlamydia/gonorrhea) are not all that accurate and may fail to diagnose a sizable number of women who are actually infected. I believe that is another reason behind the universal recommendation for the ointment - just because someone had a negative test it does not mean they are actually negative.

(and yes I know there are some couples who truly do not have to worry about it, like if neither of them has ever had another partner, but that is pretty rare these days).


----------



## NaturalMama311 (Aug 4, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are adverse side effects to the ointment? We are planning a hospital birth with delayed vax, should we refuse the eye goop??? I've heard of it but never thought much of it since this is our first experience. Any advice? I have no idea what to expect at the hospital, hopefully we'll get more info at the tour in a few weeks. Any advice for a first timer is much aprpeciated!!


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

I guess in theory the baby could have an allergic reaction. Never heard of it though. Some people say it interferes with bonding because it makes the baby's vision blurry but I'm not sure I buy that either. To me, the biggest drawback is having pictures of the new baby looking like someone smeared Vaseline all over his face. It's one of those things that, while I don't find it necessary for everyone, I don't think it's worth the fight to decline it.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NaturalMama311* 
Does anyone know if there are adverse side effects to the ointment? We are planning a hospital birth with delayed vax, should we refuse the eye goop??? I've heard of it but never thought much of it since this is our first experience. Any advice? I have no idea what to expect at the hospital, hopefully we'll get more info at the tour in a few weeks. Any advice for a first timer is much aprpeciated!!

There is also the chance that the overuse of these antibiotics will make them ineffective and create superbugs.


----------



## pcasylum (May 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Belle* 
There is also the chance that the overuse of these antibiotics will make them ineffective and create superbugs.

That's my big problem with it, and why we refuse it. I'm not a fan of just using antibiotics willy-nilly and for no reason. I make sure we don't have any "anti-bacterial" products in the house; we buy local meat that is antibiotic-free. etc. I *know* that I don't have an STD, so why subject my baby to needless antibiotics? With all the talk about overuse of antibiotics, it just seems so silly.


----------

